# editing



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I am no long allowed to edit when i post. Why.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

tonyc said:


> I am no long allowed to edit when i post. Why.


I checked your account and don't see any issues. Which posts were you trying to edit?


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I checked your account and don't see any issues. Which posts were you trying to edit?


tried to edit my last post to write down the message it gave me. so i could tell you exactly what it said, but it let me edit ,weird, any way thanks for checking.:blush:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No problem. Just let me know if you have the problem again. The editing is done using AJAX so you may have had a temporary problem when you tried the first time.

Thanks.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Same here for quite awhile now. Have no button for editing my own posts.

OK I do but only in this forum section. In other sections it's missing.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Weird- It's back today in all sections.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I need to update the HR20 Tips & Tricks to version 2.9 but since the post was moved and is no longer a sticky, I can no longer edit it. I attached a screen shot. Yes I am logged in, I am sending this post and can edit others.

- Craig


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It has to do with the age of the post. Generally speaking people don't edit posts more than a few days old (if they notice an error or want to remove something) so the forum was set to turn off editing after an extended period of time. That post is old enough that it can't be edited.

The mods are working on a solution. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I need to update the HR20 Tips & Tricks to version 2.9 but since the post was moved and is no longer a sticky, I can no longer edit it. I attached a screen shot. Yes I am logged in, I am sending this post and can edit others.
> 
> - Craig


Craig,

Go ahead and send the file to either myself or Earl and we will update it for you.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

At what age does a post lose its' edit button? 

Occasionally, rather than make a new post I edit a post to update or add to,
so I need to know the time limit.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

NIck- Somthing is strange with this as I have seen the edit button come and go and it doesn't seem to be related to age of the post. 
James Long- Are you factual in your answer here, or are you just posting a personal opinion? If what you said is factual, then I believe the age of post - no edit feature is broke!

MIne looked like what Milominderbinder posted and then the next day the edit buttons were all back again. Now they seem to be back only for the last post in the thread, but gone for the prior ones. This is getting too confusing. Easier to avoid posting I suppose! 

Nick is correct, as new information comes along we should be able to edit and delete stuff that needs to be. ...with no time constraints.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have to look but I believe the limit for editing posts is 30 days.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, if that's the rule, it certainly would be inconvenient in some cases, and could be very frustrating in certain specific instances.

Frankly, I believe this is a new or recent feature, as I have always had the ability to reconsider and edit an ill-conceived post. Plus, I just don't understand the justification, much less the sudden implementation. :shrug:

If, as an itinerant editor, I have a vote, then put me in the  column!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

ditto, nick!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No problem. I went in and removed the restriction for now. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Chris. 

Now, who was it who said that no one pays attention to my posts? :sure:


----------

